# Gifts and Valentines Day!



## Sugarbum (Feb 3, 2010)

My question is very simple for a change 

"What do men like to get as gifts for Valentines Day?". I'm at a loss.

....erm, keep it clean please! 

Thanks


----------



## Steff (Feb 3, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> My question is very simple for a change
> 
> "What do men like to get as gifts for Valentines Day?". I'm at a loss.
> 
> ...



My other half just said divorce papers lol

seriously depends what the mans into really??


----------



## katie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm afraid this is going to require a photo of said man


----------



## bev (Feb 3, 2010)

katie said:


> I'm afraid this is going to require a photo of said man



What she said.....Bev


----------



## Steff (Feb 3, 2010)

bev said:


> What she said.....Bev



yes what they both said.


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh you guys, so funny!

Cough up, Katie....you must have some ideas!

So Im not the only one then who doesnt know what to buy?


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 3, 2010)

cook him a steak and let him have the whole bottle of wine.


----------



## Steff (Feb 3, 2010)

Suppose the guys in here could throw around some ideas, nice one Rossi x


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 3, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Suppose the guys in here could throw around some ideas, nice one Rossi x



Yes! Need some ideas!


----------



## Caroline (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm getting mine a bottle of Jack Daniels to give on the day, he's already had the DVDs of something called Californication. I'm also getting a cake to share with everyone.


----------



## Steff (Feb 4, 2010)

Caroline said:


> I'm getting mine a bottle of Jack Daniels to give on the day, he's already had the DVDs of something called Californication. I'm also getting a cake to share with everyone.



Dam mine still got a bottlle of JD unopened from xmas , i dunno why ill bother cause ill only get a card lol.


----------



## Caroline (Feb 4, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Dam mine still got a bottlle of JD unopened from xmas , i dunno why ill bother cause ill only get a card lol.



Mine would consider yours lucky. Yours only has to remember one card that day. Aas it is also our wedding anniversary that day too, he has to get two! I hope he will surprise you and you will get something nice.


----------



## Steff (Feb 4, 2010)

Caroline said:


> Mine would consider yours lucky. Yours only has to remember one card that day. Aas it is also our wedding anniversary that day too, he has to get two! I hope he will surprise you and you will get something nice.



Well he does have to get 2 cards really as its his dads 65th on the 14th as well lol.


----------



## Caroline (Feb 4, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Well he does have to get 2 cards really as its his dads 65th on the 14th as well lol.



Happy Birthday to the other halfs dad. I hope he enjoys his special day.


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 4, 2010)

I will be getting drunk to forget that I'm single...


----------



## katie (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah as Rossi said, cooking for him would be cool I reckon.

I have no idea what i'm going to do lou... he probably won't even know it's V day


----------



## Caroline (Feb 4, 2010)

katie said:


> Yeah as Rossi said, cooking for him would be cool I reckon.
> 
> I have no idea what i'm going to do lou... he probably won't even know it's V day



Especially since easter Eggs have been on the shelves since just after Christmas.


----------



## katie (Feb 4, 2010)

Caroline said:


> Especially since easter Eggs have been on the shelves since just after Christmas.



hahaha   I'd actually love that as a V day present 

Lou another thing... I think it depends how long you've been together.  My friend has been with her BF for about 2 years and she buys him a CD & a card usually I think - I'll ask her later actually.


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 4, 2010)

I'd forgotten it was approaching until you lot mentioned it! Cheers 
If I don't card she will and vv. So I ask her straight before, and try and remember (not that easy!) One of the best presents I had it was a birthday and not too cheap, was a massage, none of that funny business mind
But I don't like V day, but am happy to just make the (slight) effort of doing something together, watch film or something, I dunno, I wouldn't want anything because it would mean I would have to get something, if in doubt box of chocs and booze for him, chocs and plantlife for her??


----------



## Caroline (Feb 4, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> I'd forgotten it was approaching until you lot mentioned it! Cheers
> If I don't card she will and vv. So I ask her straight before, and try and remember (not that easy!) One of the best presents I had it was a birthday and not too cheap, was a massage, none of that funny business mind
> But I don't like V day, but am happy to just make the (slight) effort of doing something together, watch film or something, I dunno, I wouldn't want anything because it would mean I would have to get something, if in doubt box of chocs and booze for him, chocs and plantlife for her??



Depends how well you know the person and we are all different. Last time hubby bought me flowers I added it up to within about 5p and the last time he bought me stuff for the bath I was itching for ages afterwards, although the thought was very nice. Now I can't even have a box of chocs, cos I'll scoff the lot at once!


----------



## cazscot (Feb 4, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> cook him a steak and let him have the whole bottle of wine.




Exactly what my hubby would say...  Are you related to him?


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 4, 2010)

My borthers girlfriend brought him tickets to go and see michael macintyre last year. So maybe tickets of some kind?


----------



## Old Holborn (Feb 4, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> My question is very simple for a change
> 
> "What do men like to get as gifts for Valentines Day?". I'm at a loss.
> 
> ...


 

Er! you think of something love, anything will do


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 6, 2010)

Caroline said:


> Depends how well you know the person and we are all different. Last time hubby bought me flowers I added it up to within about 5p and the last time he bought me stuff for the bath I was itching for ages afterwards, although the thought was very nice. Now I can't even have a box of chocs, cos I'll scoff the lot at once!




haha! Yes, when I get him chocolates, nice ones, I get stroppy if he doesnt open them straight away and let me eat most of them!

Im going to the shops today, see what I get!


----------



## katie (Feb 8, 2010)

Lou what did you get? I'm starting to think I need to get something now, damnit   He keeps mentioning V day and joking about going to the pub for it (where we go all the time).


----------



## katie (Feb 8, 2010)

OI SUGARBUM!

Help me out here woman


----------



## Shelb1uk (Feb 9, 2010)

Me and my boy are going to a relaxing lodge with a hot tub for a few days for V day....can't wait, not exactly cheap but we said stuff the finances


----------



## MartinX123 (Feb 9, 2010)

I have ordered my husband some love themed sweeties - love hearts, jelly hearts & a little heart box with foam hearts in. He likes sweeties & I can just sniff them and enjoy the yummy smell!!  hehe

We dont really do valentines stuff, nice meal & a small silly pressie is usually it.


----------



## ypauly (Feb 9, 2010)

My advice to any ladies buying for men, buy as if you are buying for a 16 year old lad and you can't go wrong.

As my mom used to say "boys don't grow up they just grow old"


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 9, 2010)

katie said:


> OI SUGARBUM!
> 
> Help me out here woman




Im 50% sorted, and you?

ypauly, that is good advice!


----------



## katie (Feb 9, 2010)

ypauly said:


> My advice to any ladies buying for men, buy as if you are buying for a 16 year old lad and you can't go wrong.
> 
> As my mom used to say "boys don't grow up they just grow old"



lol, I bought my ex a RC helicopter, he loved it.



Sugarbum said:


> Im 50% sorted, and you?
> 
> ypauly, that is good advice!



Totally stuck dude, no idea what to get  If I was rich i'd buy him a new wet suit so he can go surfing...
unfortunately i'm very poor


----------



## ypauly (Feb 9, 2010)

katie said:


> lol, I bought my ex a RC helicopter, he loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If he has a games console (all reall men do), there are some good places to pick up second hand games such as charity shops and cash converters.

GADGETS all men like gadgets. what budget you got and what sports/interests is he into? I maybe able to give some ideas then.


----------



## katie (Feb 9, 2010)

Budget is pretty low to be honest, things are very tight 

I dont think he has a games console actually   Haven't noticed one at his place.  He likes surfing/bodyboarding and umm smoking & drinking   You could say he's a beach bum.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 9, 2010)

A peashooter and a pound of dried peas


----------



## katie (Feb 9, 2010)

Northerner said:


> A peashooter and a pound of dried peas



Thanks northe, think I can manage that


----------



## ypauly (Feb 9, 2010)

katie said:


> Budget is pretty low to be honest, things are very tight
> 
> I dont think he has a games console actually   Haven't noticed one at his place.  He likes surfing/bodyboarding and umm smoking & drinking You could say he's a beach bum.



For some strange reason I though of a rubiks cube, then realised you said "beach bum" so it will remain unsolved till next valentines day.

Hang on a minute i'ts valentines day and you are a ladeeeeeeeeeey their are many many many special treats that can be had for nowt lol just don't tell him somebody off the internet suggested it.


----------



## katie (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok, chocolate body paint it is then.  Thanks


----------



## Steff (Feb 9, 2010)

Ive got mine a arsenal pen and wallet leather of course oh and the pen works lol.


----------



## ypauly (Feb 9, 2010)

katie said:


> Ok, chocolate body paint it is then.  Thanks



You're making me hungry


----------

